
Co-Collaboration Startups - tonyrey
Any individual working on social co-collaboration software, would like to start a conversation around the subject.
======
ericbrow
I'm in. I'm currently teaching an undergraduate course in collaboration
software, and I'd be interested to hear what others are doing, or what ideas
they have.

------
sharemywin
what would use cases for this be?

